# New Network



## Just_Call_Me_Bob (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a problem. I want to build a new network enviroment at my work. The situation we now have is: one main server connected with two NAT NAS (raid 6).

I want to build two servers (running Hyper-V) at different places. These two servers need to be sync'ed all the time (if server one breaks down, server two will still be working and our clients can still connect to them).

My question is: what is the best way to accomplish my goal?

Thanks in advance. 

Bob


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2011)

Just_Call_Me_Bob said:
			
		

> The situation we now have is: one main server connected with two NAT (raid 6).


You probably mean NAS, not NAT.



> I want to build two servers (running Hyper-V) at different places. These two servers need to be sync'ed all the time (if server one breaks down, server two will still be working and our clients can still connect to them).
> 
> My question is: what is the best way to accomplish my goal?



That entirely depends on the services you are running.


----------



## Just_Call_Me_Bob (May 13, 2011)

> You probably mean NAS, not NAT.



Yes, my fault.



> Quote:
> I want to build 2 servers (running Hyper-V) at different places.
> These two servers need to be Sync'ed all the time.
> 
> ...



Hmm. We currently are hosting servers for company's that can logging to their own domain etc. We've reached the point that we need more space and more machines. 

Could you advise me a little bit?


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2011)

There are several solutions, depending on your needs. 

A simple solution would use net/haproxy and a bunch of web servers. Data can be stored on the NAS. No need to rsync it, just store it centrally. 

A more elegant solution would probably use something like VMWare's vSphere combined with iSCSI storage.


----------

